# It's always a Waiting with hedgehogs



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

So it's been a few days since I emailed the IHR and still no response -_- just a warning to anyone who gets curious and emails them about getting a pedigree for your hedgehog (only be able if they are registered) know now that it's a waiting game!!! So if you even get the slightest thought email them then. I didn't tink it would be a wait game but it is. Also off topic that pregnant hedgehog (who I named Nora) I got seems to have gained a lot more weight and even being as big as she is still somehow manages to climb out of her cage and on to my bed weather I'm in bed or somewhere else she's there just sitting on a pillow or under the blanket. Have a nice day and if you have ever successfully got your hedgies pedigree from the IHR please tell me how long It took you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It can take weeks up to months to get a reply sometimes. Its run by volunteers and they all have busy lives. 

Please fix the cage so that Nora can't get out. You don't want her having her babies somewhere dangerous or somewhere she won't be able to stay at. She needs to be in an escape proof cage for both her safety and the safety of the babies.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK thank you again nikki. I have her in a bin setup I do have the lid right now I have a make shift lid of c&c grids over it. Should I cut holes in the top of the bin lid?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can cut the center out of the bin lid and cover it with screen or wire mesh. I would just hate to see her have her babies in your bed and you having to sleep elsewhere for 6 weeks.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah that would suck! Thank you for the help nikki I put the blanket she kept snuggling in and cut it down a little and put it in her cage she has now discarded all fleece strips and only has the blanket in her igloo I think that's why she kept going to my bed I did put the lid on the cage with the center cut out no wire mesh yet I have to make a trip to the store for that but so far so good I think all she wanted was the blanket.


----------

